# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  wet rooms, waterstop angles and frameless showers q's .... everyones favourites haha

## jul1313

Hi, 
Just about to renovate our second bathroom and final room of the house. 
Reading all the stuff on here about waterproofing and waterstop angles has me a wee bit puzzled. 
I am wanting to install a walk in /level entry shower etc again to this bathroom and understand what the standard says about waterstop angles under the screen etc and 1500mm from the rose for unenclosed and at the door to the room. 
But. 
Can I ignore the waterstop angles under the screen and at 1500mm from the rose and just put one at the door , then waterproof the entire floor and wall to floor junctions to 280mm high (either tiling floor to ceiling, 1200mm or at least a 300mm border tile) ?? 
I know this would probably cost more but it would be marginal. 
Is this then a wet room ?  and if so the right way of doing one or is that an entirely different requirement ??  
Thanks
julian

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The reason for installing waterstop angles in showers is to prevent water getting out of the shower and under the rest of the tiles. 
Ever walked into a bathroom and noticed that damp or mold smell? it's water trapped under the tiles, mold growing in the grout. 
Also note:
Waterstop angles are not normally visible, they are above the bottom of the tile but just below the grout, so you don't see them. 
Some shower screen have a recess on the underside to take a waterstop angle that would be above the tiles, this provides better drainage and is out of sight anyway. 
So, you can install the angles and never see them again, or you can install them just level with the top of the tile to remind you not allow water past this line. 
Bottom line, even if you waterproof the entire floor you will have water trapped under the tiles and have to live with the smell. 
Muck better to stop it getting out of the shower in the first place. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## jul1313

that makes sense about water being trapped  and mould etc 
but does this still apply if the room is graded to drains, shower and or floor ? 
Because if I put in a freestanding bath what happens to the waterproofing then..... should I just put some more water stop angles around the bath (say 300 or 600 past the edge) then attempt to grade the floor to a floor waste hidden behind the bath ??   sorry should have been a bit clearer at the start . 
I just assume the more that is waterproofed the better  
something like this .... with the entire floor and floor/wall junctions waterproofed,    
Cheers
Julian

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The volume of water expected from a stand alone bath would be no more than a say an Island bath, so the is no requirement in the standards to include one. 
Hope this helps. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## jul1313

yes that's a big help, so nothing extra required for the bath. 
cheers
Julian

----------

